# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Misselijk

## croesoe

ik heb mijn spiraal eruit gehaald maar voel me helemaal niet lekker... heb wel sex gehad en volgens mij ook rond mijn ovulatie.. moet nu over een paar dagen ongesteld worden maar heb t gevoel dat ik zwanger ben.. als ik een test doe klopt t dan of is t te vroeg om er een te doen .. want test was negatief

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Croesoe,

Als je over een paar dagen ongesteld moet worden, kun je de test pas doen op de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden, dus stel dat jij woensdag ongesteld had moeten worden, je wordt dit niet, dan kun je een test laten doen. De test die je nu gedaan hebt was dus idd te vroeg, dan is het vaak nog te vroeg om te kunnen aantonen of iemand zwanger is. Dus opnieuw testen op de dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

